# Problems



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

I just got an 89 240SX coupe and it has a wierd hesitation in the motor when you slightly press on the gas it won't accelerate right away. I had the car looked at by Nissan and they said it had a bad fuel injector and they recommended to replace them all. So i did that myself and it still has some hesitation left. What else do you guys think it might still be?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

what rpms is this at. not much acceleration if you go to low.


----------



## thecollector (Jul 11, 2003)

OMG never goto the dealer, their sole purpose is to make money.
Hesitation sounds like a clogged fuel filter or bad spark plugs. Heck, if the injectors are clogged, use a cleaner.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

a fuel injector cleaner isnt going to do anything. they arent strong enough. anything that is strong enough to actually clean your injectors, would just eat away at them. but yeah, change your fuel filter and go from there.


----------



## Hooper0577 (Dec 11, 2003)

the hesitation occurs around the 2000 to 3000 rpm range. im gonna try to replace the spark plugs and wires. im hoping its nothing to serious


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

Try using seafoam you can get it at NAPA or other auto parts stores it is ~$6 a can here is a post to tell you what you need to do
http://www.nissaninfiniticlub.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2312&highlight=seafoam


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Does it rev past 3k? If not that either clean your MAF out and if that doesn't help replace it. But before you do all of that check your vaccum hoses to see if they are broken and especially check anything before the thottle body. Any air leak will set the MAF crazy. Check it by squirting various vaccum lines and around gaskets and if the car revs up you got a vaccum leak.


----------



## Initial D (Jan 24, 2004)

might also want to check there are no broken reeds in your AIV to cause a pressure build up of air or just remove it all together. did you use new orings on the injectors?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

are you getting any oil smoke ou of your exhaust pipe? Meby your rings are shot?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

thecollector said:


> OMG never goto the dealer, their sole purpose is to make money.


The sole purpose of every business is to make money. A dealer just makes more of it.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Joel said:


> The sole purpose of every business is to make money. A dealer just makes more of it.


 excellent point...

and I beg to differ about injector cleaners not working...
well, kinda. those products that you buy that claim they are fuel injector cleaners are crap, but Berryman's B12 is a god send!

put a full can of that in your tank before filling up and oh boy does you car run SO damn smooth... night and day difference


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

the best injector cleaner you can get is going be some C16 race gas. and you can have some while while cleaning your injectors :thumbup:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> the best injector cleaner you can get is going be some C16 race gas. and you can have some while while cleaning your injectors :thumbup:


 sure... if you're willing to pay $5 a gallon!

lol


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

sounds good to me!


----------



## S13Nissan240SX (Sep 23, 2002)

You should look into checking your TPS and 02 sensors. Make sure they're clean and working. If one of those goes out it'll screw up your acceleration. I've had the same problem.

Best wishes,
Matt


----------



## foster19 (Apr 12, 2004)

S13Nissan240SX said:


> You should look into checking your TPS and 02 sensors. Make sure they're clean and working. If one of those goes out it'll screw up your acceleration. I've had the same problem.
> 
> Best wishes,
> Matt


how do you clean the TPS and the O2 sensor?


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this is officially a revived old threan. dont do it again


----------

